# Spider Bite/ Necrotizing Fasciitis



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's some makeup I did on a whim. I figured it would be neat to do some make up showing progression over time. So I convinced my friend to let me infect his leg. We did it in three stages. Let me know what you guys think!




























I'll probably update this with better pics tomorrow, but i want to show you gues what I've been up to.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Draik - that's disgusting! - Awesome job!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

yes it is!!!.. good job!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It makes me cringe, great job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those look awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow ow OW!!!!


You're getting really good at this disgusting stuff, young Draik


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you may need to see a doctor about that. . Nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job! Love it!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You got to quit playing with those large, radioactive Brown recluse/Black widow hybrid mutants... Great job!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Showed my wife and she didn't know it was fake.......that's gross!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Draik, very nice job.....
...that's going to leave a mark.....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That was awesome nasty


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man that looks completely real, had you not warned me first I would have thought it was real. Very nice creepy work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ummmm.... that's just naaasty! Great job.


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like it hurts, great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Draik.....


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

can I post this on facebook and claim I got bit?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, go for it. Everyone could use a good scare. 

And thanks everyone, I'm Glad you guys like it, I know I love doing it.


----------

